# TK Maxx's Advert Song



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says, but I find the song on this advert really catchy & it's actually not a bad tune. 

Found another version of it - and geez, check out the girls in the second video (especially the Violinist!) :thumb: :argie:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ding dong!!!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Ding dong!!!!


Haha - reminds me of Leslie Philips's old days! :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats why I did it....I see the video made it into the "hot girl thread" let the crudeness begin .....aaaahhhh yeahhhhh.....Giggedy!


----------

